# Sealing a bathroom vanity top w/flat finish



## AreaMan (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a total DIY'er here with little woodworking experiance, but I was able to build a bathroom vanity up to my wife's approval level and now I need to finish everything for use in a bathroom. The issue is that the wife wants to keep everything looking flat (at least somewhat flat), but I'm not sure how I can do that while also giving it a durable/water resistant finish. I'm mostly worried about the top, obviously. 

I know that polyurethanes come in matte, but won't those be less durable? Is a satin finish a good compromise? Maybe there is another solution I've yet to consider? If it's worth mentioning, the wood is pine and will be stained and I need to try to seal the wood without changing the color too much.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend wood for a vanity top. Pine is fairly soft and would have very little impact resistance. With that being said, an oil base polyurethane would likely be your best bet. It will have a slight ambering effect due to the oil in it.


















.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would go to one of your local retain stores and buy a top for the vanity. Where I live we have a place called Surplus Warehouse. It is a perfect place for that type of thing. I also believe it is a national chain.

They have formica tops in many styles and colors.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With any finish the flatter the sheen it has the less durable and water resistant it will be so use as glossy as you can stand. The wood vanity top can be done but you will have to prepare yourself for increased maintenance and perhaps refinishing it in about five years to seven years. If it were me I would use a marine grade spar varnish. If the top hasn't been installed yet I would cut the sink hole and coat all edges including the underside with the varnish prior to installing it. The best you could use would be Epifanes Satin Varnish. It is formulated to use on the deck of a boat.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Get yourself some hardwood floor high traffic finish. It's durable, water resistant (it's walked on for crying out loud). Not flat but not too glossy. I faux marbled over an old Formica counter top (used a high adhesion primer) and finished it with the hardwood finish. 12+ years and still holding up good.


----------



## AreaMan (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help, guys.

I should have mentioned, the vanity is going to be used with a vessel sink so there should be slightly les direct contact with the vanity top. Also, it's going in a "powder room" bathroom where it probably won't be used more than a couple times a week (if even that) for nothing more than hand washing.

That being the case, I'll take a look at the marine varnish and the high traffic floor finish.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

On my vanity I used waterlox original finish I satin. I'm really happy with how well its held up and easy to clean but its only been a couple of years. But that's oil based so it will change the color. Check out chrytalac's polyox finish. I used that on my kitchen counters and stairs. Its water based and is supposed to be pretty durable/tough. It also won't alter the color. Mcfeelys is a good place to get it.


----------

